# Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meinem Koiteich Pflanztaschen mit Pflanzen (Seerosen, __ Schilf etc.) zur Randbegrünung anbringen. 

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Alle Versuche Pflanzen (ohne Tasche, nur mit Steinen) am Rand anzubringen sind bis jetzt gescheitert da meine Kois jedesmal daran rumwühlten und sie schlußendlich im Teich bzw. Filter umherschwammen.

Viele Grüße
Tancho


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hi,
glaub mir, die Koi schaffen auch das  Hatte ich in meinem zweiten Teich mal, war eine komplett Sinnfreie Aktion.


----------



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hi Uwe,

och menno und wenn ich mir erst mal nur kleine Koi anschaffe? Nach dem Tod der anderen möcht ich nicht mehr ganz so viel Geld ausgeben.

Gruss Tancho


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Im Normalfall werden auch die kleinen groß 

Steck das Geld lieber in einen Pflanzengraben oder Pflanzenfilter. Bei mir brauchst nur mit einem Strauß Blumen am Teich langlaufen, da drehen die schon durch


----------



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Haste auch wieder recht. Da wirds wohl nur bei ner Randgestaltung außerhalb bleiben...Schade. Pflanzeninseln sind wohl dann auch nix die Koi werden das bestimmt als Spielzeug ansehen und durch den Teich schieben ne?:shock


----------



## Andi1104 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hallo,

was habt ihr denn für Koi's ?? meine machen das alles nicht, bei mir sind es die __ Graskarpfen :evil

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Eine Pflanzinsel kommt mir nicht mehr in den Teich, immerhin habe ich letztes Jahr einen Koi dadurch verloren weil er meinte da mal aufspringen zu müssen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21105


----------



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Ja im Frühling Sommer sind mir auch schon mal die Kois aus dem Wasser gehüpft. Weiß net an was das manchmal liegt..auf jeden Fall merken die auch ganz schnell wenn ein Wetterumschwung kommt. Dann benehmen bzw. haben sie sich immer ganz anders benommen.

Bei dem Raushüpfern hatte ich aber bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt, das jemand da war der den Koi gerettet und zurück in Teich getan hat.

Gruß Tancho


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Ui,
dann hattest du aber ganz andere Probleme im Teich


----------



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Mh denke das es aber auch was mit dem Wasser zu tun hatte. Hast du ne Idee an was das gelegen haben kann?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Da fallen mir mal sofort Wurmbefall, zu hohe Ammoniumwerte, zu hohe Nitritwerte ein. Kann man aber erst beurteilen wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Muß mir sowieso fürs Frühjahr noch einiges besorgen. Nen ordentlichen Wassertest + Thermometer.
Und erst wenn alles ok ist wollt ich neue Fische reinsetzen.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Frei nach Asterix


> Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2011 n. Chr. ganz Koiteichien ist mit Teichen ohne Pflanzen besetzt !
> ...Ganz Koiteichien ? Nein! Ein von unbeugsamen Bergbewohnern bevölkerter Hof hört nicht auf, dem Pflanzenschwund Widerstand zu leisten.



Schau mal bei dem User Toschbear ins Album, da siehst Du einen üppig bewachsenen Koi Teich. 
Ich denke die Kunst darin liegt in der Balance aus Besatz und gepflanzter Menge. Und natuerlich kann man baulich einiges für die Pflanzen tun. 
Bei Friedhelm gedeihen aber sogar Untwewasserpflanzen im Schwimmbereich der Kois. 
Vielleicht hat es den Kois verboten da ran zu knabbern ? 
Kategorisch Nein zu Pflanzen und Karpfen würde ich allerdings nicht unbedingt sagen. Auch in extensiv genutzten Karpfenteichen kann man so einiges an Pflanzen sehen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Dodi (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hallo Tancho,

riskiere es doch mit den Pflanzen und den kleinen Koi!
Sie mögen zwar gerne mal in den Pflanzen rumwühlen und was abzupfen, aber bei uns z. B. haben die Pflanzen durchaus gute Chancen, zu überleben. Wir haben uns seinerzeit auch hauptsächlich kleine Koi gekauft, die sich mit den Pflanzen gut arrangiert haben. Nur wenig wird herausgerissen, das kann ich regelrecht vernachlässigen.

Ich habe mir mal eben Dein eines Teichfoto angesehen: 
Du hast ja einen Bereich neben dem Teichrand, den man gut bepflanzen könnte. Da würden sich z. B. __ Iris anbieten. An die gehen unsere Koi überhaupt nicht! Auch __ Kalmus könnte man dorthin pflanzen.
Ach, es gibt noch viele Möglichkeiten, den Teich etwas grüner zu gestalten - nur zu!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Ja Wolf,
das ist der Unterschied. Wenn massig Pflanzen vorhanden sind, ist es egal wenn die Koi mal dran nuckeln. In Koipools, so wie ich einen habe ist es aber fast unmöglich so viele Pflanzen einzubringen das es nicht auffällt wenn mal die eine oder andere weg ist.
Dafür bekommen meine Koi Kopfsalat 

Und jetzt bitte keine Diskussionen über Koipools, 
Koiteiche & Co.

Na klar geht es auch anders, ist aber halt nun mal so.


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Das im Frühjahr könnte auch an den Hormonen gelegen haben. 
Im Sommer würde ich mir Gedanken machen, was die aus dem Teich bringt, in dem das Futter verabreicht wird.
Wenn du kleine Koi ohne Wachstumspotential kaufst, kannst du auch was mit Pflanzen im Teich machen. Die können erzogen werden den Pflanzen nichts zu tun.

Ansonsten kann eine Sicherheitszone noch helfen.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hallo Tancho,

bei uns am Teich funktioniert das ganz gut! 

wir haben unsere Pflanztaschen mit Angelschnur individuell selbst gefertigt!
guckst du hier

So lange die nur zur Randgestaltung verwendet werden müssen, klappt das ganz gut. 

Wie es denn weiter unter Wasser aussieht, weiß ich nich...........


----------



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hallo ihr,

danke für die Tips..werde es einfach mal versuchen mit den Pflanztaschen und kleinen Koi..und anderer Randbepflanzung..rausnehmen kann man die Taschen bzw. Pflanzen ja immer noch...denn die kleinen Fische werden bestimmt erstmal verloren in dem großen Pool aussehen... und so nackig mag ichs dann doch nicht..

@Dodi

Dein Teich sieht echt toll aus. Sowas hätt ich auch am liebsten..und soooo tolle Fische....sorry werd ich gleich ganz neidisch..und dein Garten erst..TOLL!!!


----------



## Dodi (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Moin Tancho - ein Vorname wäre übrigens echt nett 

Danke für die Blumen! 

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## Stoer (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hallo,

ich hatte nur zwei Kois, welche ja in diesem Winter verstorben sind, aber ich habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht.

Pflanzen welche schon im Teich waren, bevor die Kois kamen, wurden kaum "angegriffen", neue Pflanzen hatten es dagegen schwer.


----------



## Tancho22 (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hallo,

@Peter

Wieso sind deine Tiere denn verstorben? Wass denkst du an was es lag? 
Vielleicht denken die Koi wenn neue Pflanzen eingesetzt werden, das es Eindringlinge sind  die auch noch lecker schmecken...

@ Dodi 
Mein Vorname ist übrigens Eileen. Und du Dodi heißt du so mit Vornamen?


----------



## Dodi (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hi Eileen,

danke für Deinen Vornamen. 
Ich finde es halt persönlicher mit Vor- oder Spitznamen, so wie meiner. 

Ich heisse eigentlich Doris, aber alle nennen mich Dodi , so dass ich meinen richtigen Vornamen schon fast vergessen habe...


----------



## Tancho22 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pflanztaschen im Koiteich?*

Hallo Doris,

hast schon recht das ist wirklich persönlicher so.


----------

